# Full sized images in gallery??



## tp84nl (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi,

I have a question.. how can i see the full sized images in the gallery? I get the message that I don't have permission to see the full sized versions...  

Greetz,
TP84


----------



## bobw (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you logged in on the Gallery page?


----------



## tp84nl (Nov 29, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> Are you logged in on the Gallery page?



Yes, I get the message:



> tp84nl, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



I allready got an activation mail after I registered on this forum so I don't think that's the problem..
What could it be?


----------



## tp84nl (Nov 29, 2005)

.....


----------



## lightsabre (Dec 1, 2005)

tp84nl said:
			
		

> .....




i am having exactly the same problem, i am logged in and everything...is it just us???


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 1, 2005)

me too


----------



## lightsabre (Dec 3, 2005)

still no luck...any mods here wanna lend a hand?


----------



## lightsabre (Dec 3, 2005)

i think this must be looking like a regular page for most users now....


----------



## bobw (Dec 3, 2005)

Log out of that page then clear your browser cache, log back in and see if it helps.

otherwise, you'll have to wait for Scott to fix it. The site was just updated and there are some problems, gallery, no search, no  new posts, etc.


----------



## kainjow (Dec 3, 2005)

Appears to work fine for me...


----------



## tp84nl (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok, i've found a sollution for people who can't see the full sized images.

Copy the link of the small sized picture in an other browser window and put "_original.jpg" at the end of the link. Then you will see the full sized version  


example: 
http://www.macosx.com/gallery/files/5/4/2/2/1/freeapplewallpapers1_original.jpg


----------



## RicTresa (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!



			
				tp84nl said:
			
		

> Ok, i've found a sollution for people who can't see the full sized images.
> 
> Copy the link of the small sized picture in an other browser window and put "_original.jpg" at the end of the link. Then you will see the full sized version
> 
> ...


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2005)

Well the tip does not work for me. As I have seen before somehow Scott has made different privileges for different users. I guess I might not contribute again to this site if my money is going to be treated like a second class user.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 8, 2005)

Well it looks like the Gallery will never be fixed!  For the record, as a two time contributing member I am not able to see larger images in the Desktop Gallery. It always come up I do not have privilages. I however can see full size in the other galleries.


----------



## bobw (Dec 8, 2005)

Some people can see the full size, some can't. Have to wait until Scott fixes this.


----------



## lightsabre (Jan 1, 2006)

just a reminder to scott and other mods:





happy new year!


----------

